# Monsoon!



## backcountry

Looks like it may have arrived in southern Utah. Thunderstorms and rain this afternoon. Hopefully we see enough precipitation in it to offset the lightening caused wildfire starts.

I really miss the smell of rain.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Got a little here in central also.


----------



## 2full

It was pretty anti climatic at my house in Cedar. Only got the sidewalk wet a couple of times. 
I heard Enoch got hit pretty good. 
Disappointing.


----------



## Catherder

Happy Valley got a good soaking rain today. SLC did even better, apparently.


----------



## JerryH

It was a very nice break from the heat today. We went for a drive in the unitas today. 40 degrees and rain. So refreshing!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Catherder said:


> Happy Valley got a good soaking rain today. SLC did even better, apparently.


Giggity!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

2full said:


> It was pretty anti climatic at my house in Cedar. Only got the sidewalk wet a couple of times.
> I heard Enoch got hit pretty good.
> Disappointing.


My parents said not much in town, but the mountain got 1/4 to 1/2 inch.


----------



## 2full

colorcountrygunner said:


> My parents said not much in town, but the mountain got 1/4 to 1/2 inch.


I hope our place on the mountain got some. Radar showed some in that area a couple of times today. 
It is sooo badly needed up there.


----------



## taxidermist

About 2:30pm Thursday in Midvale it was a downpour! .18" of rain in 20 minutes. Total for the storm was .23" Sure was great to be out in it and the smell of dry vegetation getting wet was a welcome.


----------



## backcountry

My house in Cedar got a fair amount from the 3 storms. It was such a relief to experience.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Now the question is can we keep getting these storms intermittently throughout the monsoon season? Finally getting some storm again was great, but if we go right back to triple digit temps and dry days again for weeks on end then it was just a pointless tease that won't have even mattered.


----------



## backcountry

The long term will definitely be the goal but it lifted my spirits nonetheless. I know Cedar has multiple days of forecasted storm potentials ahead. I'll take it.


----------



## Vanilla

That rain storm, and 10 more like it won’t pull us out of the drought. But even if another storm doesn’t come soon, it wasn’t worthless. It’s certainly better to have one nice storm then no storms at all.

We were supposed to jump right back up to 100s tomorrow, but weather looks to be changing and it will be cooler. I’ll take it!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

One is better than none, two is better than none, etc. 10 more storms won't pull us out of the drought but it would sure make us feel better!


----------



## PBH

Looks like rain this week.



At some point, all those prayers being said in Sunday Worship meetings across Utah are going to work....


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I sacrificed a goat. You guys can thank me later.


----------



## Critter

colorcountrygunner said:


> I sacrificed a goat. You guys can thank me later.


When is the BBQ?

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry

colorcountrygunner said:


> I sacrificed a goat. You guys can thank me later.


What is your crowd control technique?






Probably not what Cox was thinking.


----------



## CPAjeff

colorcountrygunner said:


> I sacrificed a goat. You guys can thank me later.


Which is probably why no monsoon occurred. Real zealots know that only a ram or bull will do! 😉


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Critter said:


> When is the BBQ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Whenever you like! As long as you like eating goat in the rain!


----------



## Catherder

colorcountrygunner said:


> I sacrificed a goat. You guys can thank me later.


Pffft, the Aztecs stepped it up a lot higher than a goat when they wanted rain. 

That would be one way to get the Nevadans to stay away from the 435.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Catherder said:


> Pffft, the Aztecs stepped it up a lot higher than a goat when they wanted rain.
> 
> That would be one way to get the Nevadans to stay away from the 435.


If you're insinuating that I should be doing human sacrifices with Nevadans (or Californians) to make it rain, be careful....I just might bring catastrophic floods upon this place!


----------



## PBH

I'm already building my boat.


----------



## backcountry

colorcountrygunner said:


> If you're insinuating that I should be doing human sacrifices with Nevadans (or Californians) to make it rain, be careful....I just might bring catastrophic floods upon this place!


Slow your roll, buddy. Suddenly it's 90% chance of heavy rain and thunderstorms for my baby's first 2 nights camping. Maybe too much enthusiasm with sacrifice is a bad thing? 

Probably best to pace the rituals out a bit for everyone's benefit.


----------



## 2full

I'm personally not going to believe it till I SEE and SMELL the rain. My grandson and I are going to head up to the cabin this afternoon. I love being up there when it's raining. He wants to go up and shoot the Miner's Peak Archery Range. ( We have a 5 position range we've set up.).
We'll shoot bows till it starts raining and then enjoy the rain. 
Hope we can get back out........


----------



## Catherder

colorcountrygunner said:


> If you're insinuating that I should be doing human sacrifices with Nevadans (or Californians) to make it rain, be careful....I just might bring catastrophic floods upon this place!



FWIW, nothing less than catastrophic rains are required to fill the Sevier river drainage impoundments.


----------



## backcountry

Heavy rains between Panguitch and Circleville. Big storm and warnings down south.


----------



## PBH

Cedar got hit hard.


----------



## 2full

I just got back from going towards our cabin. It had rained and hailed hard on Cedar mountain. They road got too muddy and we had to turn and come back. Would like to have seen how much in my rain gauge. Was perfect timing for a storm. Will get the grass and flowers a good jump start.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Thanks for the reports guys! I'm glad to know my sacrifices weren't in vain.


----------



## Catherder

colorcountrygunner said:


> Thanks for the reports guys! I'm glad to know my sacrifice*s* weren't in vain.


Uh, oh. Plural? The news reports are suggesting localized areas of catastrophic rain. (Gulp)


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Catherder said:


> Uh, oh. Plural? The news reports are suggesting localized areas of catastrophic rain. (Gulp)


LOTS of sacrificial Calif...er...lambs out there.


----------



## PBH

Catherder said:


> The news reports are suggesting localized areas of catastrophic rain. (Gulp)


It looked like Springdale got hit really hard. Anyone know if all that water came down the Virgin? Or did it come down a side canyon? I know Cedar Mountain got nailed, so it could have come from up on top...


----------



## bowgy

2full said:


> I just got back from going towards our cabin. It had rained and hailed hard on Cedar mountain. They road got too muddy and we had to turn and come back. Would like to have seen how much in my rain gauge. Was perfect timing for a storm. Will get the grass and flowers a good jump start.


Too bad you got that far and didn't make it all the way. The mountain sure needed that. Thanks for the pics


----------



## backcountry

USGS often releases an event map after flooding like Zion experienced. I'll be curious to see what drainage it hit hardest but the videos I saw showed the Virgin flooding right by established park camps.


----------



## PBH

The North Fork of the Virgin went from ~23cfs at 2:00pm to over 150cfs at about 5:00pm, then back down to 40cfs that night.

The Escalante went from <1cfs at 1:45pm to 550cfs at 2:15pm! Wow! that would have been a wild ride!

The Paria went from 0 (dry) to over 10cfs.


----------



## Catherder

PBH said:


> It looked like Springdale got hit really hard. Anyone know if all that water came down the Virgin? Or did it come down a side canyon? I know Cedar Mountain got nailed, so it could have come from up on top...



It sounds like you answered your own question, but the news reported Zion NP station reporting 1.63 inches of rain yesterday. Since I'm pretty sure the station is in Zion canyon, the Virgin got nailed. As you noted however, so did other areas. The Escalante, holy cow! 550 cfs?

I hope Colorcountryguns just used California *goats. *


----------



## backcountry

Such a relief to sit through a two hour rain storm on a guard station porch. Just gorgeous to see and I didn't realize how much I missed the monsoon. The smell alone was phenomenal.

The Dutton is dry but the new rain should help. When you compare the enclosures to the rest of the range though you see how bad our forage will be this year 😥


----------



## Vanilla

Got a nice little cool off and dump in Utah County just now. These won’t end our drought, but every single rain storm helps. I’ll take it!


----------



## Critter

Just a heads up for any of you that might be heading to Colorado and points east, our monsoons are wrecking havoc in Glenwood Canyon where the Grizzly Creek fire was last year. So far in the last week the canyon and I-70 have been closed around 5 times due to mudslides covering both lanes of I-70. Right now if there is even a warning of a flash flood they will shut down I-70 until the warning is back to just a watch. 

When I came home last Thursday I got through the canyon early and then it was shut down both directions at 330 pm. 

If you get caught on the freeway when they shut it down the deter is from Rifle up to Craig and then HWY 40 It can add a considerable amount of time. It doesn't help that there are road closures on HWY 50 between Grand Junction and Montrose.


----------



## MrShane

The smell before the rain is called ‘Petrichor’, 
just in case anyone was curious.


----------



## backcountry

Well that storm left a mark.


----------



## Catherder

backcountry said:


> Well that storm left a mark.


Yeah, but did you get wet?


----------



## 2full

I got wet.....I was up at the cabin trying to get a couple of things done while watching it come in. I tried to get one more hummingbird feeder refilled and waited too long. 
Ended up getting nailed. Had to sit in the cabin and watch it rain. 
Was great, best storm this summer so far. 
It let up for a half hour and i got out. A little muddy, but not too bad. 
Was starting to rain hard again as I came home across the top.


----------



## backcountry

Hours of rain at my house. Plus hail. Coal Creek actually spiked the last two days as well which is fun to hear and see. Anything that goes down that creek helps our aquifer.


----------



## Critter

A big problem with the heavy rains is that it doesn't really soak into the ground. It comes down so fast and just runs off of the top surface to the creek or river in the drainage system and then hopefully if you have a reservoir downstream into it. 

To really help the aquifer you need a nice gentle rain that goes on for hours that really soaks into the ground.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> To really help the aquifer you need a nice gentle rain that goes on for hours that really soaks into the ground.


Kind of true, but not all the way. Some of that water soaks in, even if it isn't ideal for that specific purpose. Any drop is better than no drop. Take what you can get. We need it any way we can get it.


----------



## Catherder

A lot depends on the substrate too. Slickrock or very rocky soil with a lot of slope soaks in far less than more "conventional" soil with low sloping like you would have in town or in the foothills. 
Nilla is right though, we will take it any way we can.


----------



## PBH

sounds like a number of people in Enoch decided to store a bunch of water in their basements. 

that storm yesterday was a pretty wild ride!


----------



## JerryH

At this point any rain is good rain!


----------



## backcountry

For Cedar even the runoff is diverted to an old pit which seeps into the aquifer. We lose some to evaporation but it's a thoughtful project on the county/city's part.


----------



## Catherder

Did you Cedar guys get hit hard again last night?


----------



## 2full

Both my rain gauges had .50 in them this am. 
I heard Enoch got more.


----------



## backcountry

3-6" of rain out by Lund according to meteorologist:










Coal Creek looks like it flooded again as well.


----------



## Catherder

I wonder if we can get enough down there to pull the powerbait crowd off of Minersville  . (I think I know the answer is no) 

I imagine things are at least starting to green up a bit.


----------



## Vanilla

3-6 inches? Holy crap!

I don’t want anyone getting hit by flooding that comes from that. Kind of a catch 22. Pray for rain, and rain is what you get!


----------



## Catherder

Vanilla said:


> 3-6 inches? Holy crap!
> 
> I don’t want anyone getting hit by flooding that comes from that. Kind of a catch 22. Pray for rain, and rain is what you get!


True, but Lund isn't exactly a densely populated metropolis. It could have hit in worse places. That's still a staggering amount of rain for Utah though. 

Lol, I think Backcountry is ready for a visit from our two young friends.


----------



## PBH

We got hit hard at my house, but only for about 10 minutes. Then it backed off and just rained for a while. I had a nice lake around my house this morning.

Watching doppler last night, there was a huge orange blob over Minersville. I commented this morning to a co-worker that storms like this will certainly help the water situation at a reservoir that size. Will it be enough to put the restrictions back in place (AFLO)? I doubt it. To be honest, I'm not too worried about it. We're going to lose some fish - whether by angler mortality or by water temps / oxygen depletion -- but the long term affect will be a positive, assuming we get some water over this coming winter. Assuming we get good water, the reservoir will rebound quickly! The bonus will be that whatever fish make it through this summer _will grow FAST _over the winter and next spring resulting in some BIG fish. Couple that with appropriate stocking, and we'll be back to having a great fishery next year.

But we need water.


----------



## PBH

(I worry more about the ATV crowd at Minersville than the PB crowd!)


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Back to church I guess


----------



## Catherder

PBH said:


> (I worry more about the ATV crowd at Minersville than the PB crowd!)


True, but those folks are going to get a little muddy if they ride out there right now.


----------



## PBH

Vanilla said:


> 3-6 inches? Holy crap!
> 
> I don’t want anyone getting hit by flooding that comes from that. Kind of a catch 22. Pray for rain, and rain is what you get!











Flooding causes 95-car train to derail in Iron County; 3 injured


Three train operators were injured after floodwaters caused the train to derail in a remote part of Iron County on Thursday evening.




www.ksl.com


----------



## backcountry

3-6" is crazy. I watched the radar develop and was shocked. These storms are rather late in the day for the monsoon and producing epic amounts of precipitation. 

I'm sure I could welcome a few young folks into our small house and introduce them to the realities of raising an infant. Maybe show them my book collection. Show them the ways of homemaking. I have no problem getting help getting chores done. Maybe listen to a podcast together. 😁


----------



## backcountry

It's always hard to know what's influenced by climate change but whatever the case "it seems" like these erratic events are happening more often. Definitely could be biased and wrong on that but it's tough not to be curious with sad disasters like this:









Europe Flooding Deaths Pass 125, and Scientists See Fingerprints of Climate Change


Parts of Germany, Belgium and the Netherlands were inundated. High waters and damage to roads and bridges hampered rescue efforts in Germany.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Catherder

While I don't believe we/science have a full grasp on the phenomenon, it seems to me that the hard "deniers" are increasingly living with their head in the sand. 

I was heartened to see Rep. Curtis from good ol' Utah start a "climate caucus" of like minded moderate/conservative legislators to support a more reasoned political response than what we have been getting from some on the far right.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Sounds like Cedar is getting hit again, eh?


----------



## 2full

Ya it's been raining all afternoon. The mountain has been pounded. We were up on Summit a couple of hours ago and it was pouring. We could not even see Cedar or Cedar Mountain.
Enoch got pounded twice today.

Also......Pinto has had flash floods warnings two different times today. And Lund got drilled hard again.


----------



## backcountry

We went through a massive storm on the hill Saturday. 

Great rain in town today. My backyard would indicate it wasn't the first time since we were gone. Amazing monsoon so far.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

2full said:


> Ya it's been raining all afternoon. The mountain has been pounded. We were up on Summit a couple of hours ago and it was pouring. We could not even see Cedar or Cedar Mountain.
> Enoch got pounded twice today.
> 
> Also......Pinto has had flash floods warnings two different times today. And Lund got drilled hard again.


I came down to Cedar and went up the Mountain for the first time this year last weekend. Weird year for me. I was expecting the worst, but the mountain didn't look nearly as bad as I thought it might be considering the severity of the drought situation. I saw a bachelor group of about five 2 to 3 year old bulls and a few small bucks. They all looked to be in pretty good condition! Looking out across Crystal it looked like some light rain was starting to come down over your way. Dark clouds were starting to roll in and the smell of petrichor (tip of the hat to MrShane) was in the air.


----------



## Vanilla

Maybe Governor Cox knew what he was doing after all?

Very happy to hear about the rain you’re getting down south. It certainly is desperately needed.


----------



## backcountry

I think it's fair to say I'm not the type to give credit to a politician for a typical weather pattern appearing. 

Grateful for the moisture though, as it was desperate down here. This far we've been spared the worst possible outcomes despite a close call in Enterprise and Mammoth.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Vanilla said:


> Maybe Governor Cox knew what he was doing after all?
> 
> Very happy to hear about the rain you’re getting down south. It certainly is desperately needed.


Or CCG knew what he was doing when he sacrificed that goat!


----------



## Vanilla

backcountry said:


> I think it's fair to say I'm not the type to give credit to a politician for a typical weather pattern appearing.


If all this is just “a typical weather pattern” then why the heck were people so critical of a perceived lack of action? All he had to do is just wait for the typical weather to get here.

I would impeach you with your prior written statements on that one! Bring on more rain.


----------



## backcountry

Are you arguing the monsoon is not a "typical weather pattern"? Persistent drought is the divergence from that pattern over a long period, as it negatively impacts typical expectations and behavior of the region. If expecting Cox to behave accordingly is justification for my impeachment than count me in as a willing volunteer. 

If you are going to hold miracles as a standard of analysis than we are operating in different intellectual galaxies. We might as well point that out early in your criticism. And yes, the self-own you just had about "all he had to do is just wait for the typical weather to get here" is exactly why relying solely (see below) on prayer as a government policy and request isn't valid approach to conservation and management of public resources.

The scientific approach would be to talk about the odds of a monsoon forming before and after Cox's request. If I remember correctly, NOAA's climate model found an equal chance of potential precipitation outcomes. That would be a simple bet in Vegas if I were a politician.

As to the reason we criticize... there is no harm, water-wise, but significant benefit to escalating the state response to our persistent drought. Yes, we are still in a long term drought and will be no matter how significant one monsoon is. His response to admitting what we were doing wasn't enough was to solely ask citizens pray. His speech and executive action is the public record that supports that accurate summary. He's since incorporated prayer into other actual measurable action/policy but it's still not enough as our reservoirs empty. 

I voted for Cox but I find criticism of a political figure's mistakes not only fair game but also a fundamental way of pressuring them into better action. He's done "better", on this issue, but barely. Cs may get degrees but they don't exactly instill confidence that our government is doing what's necessary to protect our public water during this persistent drought. 

I expect better even with the development of a good monsoon pattern this far. You seem content with his behavior. We simply diverge there and that is fine.


----------



## Catherder

colorcountrygunner said:


> Or CCG knew what he was doing when he sacrificed that goat!


With these rains, are we sure it was a goat?


----------



## backcountry

There seem to a few less Lost Vegans with all this rain. Coincidence?


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Catherder said:


> With these rains, are we sure it was a goat?


🤫


----------



## colorcountrygunner

2full said:


> The mountain has been pounded.
> Enoch got pounded twice today.
> 
> And Lund got drilled hard again.


What other areas have received significant rainfall, 2full? My inner 13 year old boy is having a nice giggle fit.😅


----------



## 2full

Summit mountain and Brian Head have seen really good rain as well. 
We were up on top of Summit last night about 5 and it was pouring with lightening all around. We decided it was probably best not to be up on top.............

I might buzz up towards our place this afternoon, but it is already getting good big dark clouds up that way before noon. And I'm hearing thunder. So.....maybe not !!


----------



## 2full

_So I headed up tp our cabin about 2 pm. Figured I would not even get close.....
As I drove up right hand canyon it was raining HARD. Had wipers on fast and they would hardly keep up. When I got to the face above the C it was a light drizzle. When I got to the Y it was dry. Crazy!!

When I got to the cabin it was totally dry and only .10 in my gauge. The storms Sunday and Monday had gone all around Miner's Peak, but pretty much missed us. Couldn't believe it. 
it was storming over by Duck Creek and over towards Brian Head. That is my luck anymore.......
There is still supposed to be a bunch more on the way. I'm still keeping toes, eyes, and fingers crossed. _


----------



## colorcountrygunner

From the posts of Cedar City Facebook friends it looks like you guys are getting blasted again. That's great. We need a little more up this way though!


----------



## backcountry

It's all ours!

Evidently Cedar made the news as my parents called up the other day from the east coast to see if we were okay 🤣

Coal Creek is cranking. Love it when we can hear the rocks rumbling in it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

backcountry said:


> It's all ours!
> 
> Evidently Cedar made the news as my parents called up the other day from the east coast to see if we were okay 🤣
> 
> Coal Creek is cranking. Love it when we can hear the rocks rumbling in it.


It looks like you guys finally decided to share! It's currently dumping!


----------



## JerryH

We just a good down poor. How refreshing!!


----------



## Bax*

Minor flooding in my basement. Trees down everywhere. A couple neighbors have had trees land in their homes. Power is out. 

Looks like a war zone. 

Quite the night


----------



## Vanilla

Spanish Fork got absolutely POUNDED tonight. Pretty crazy scene at the rodeo.


----------



## rtockstein

Speaking of monsoon.... 25 inches of rain in 24 hours in a city in China yesterday. 8inches in one hour. 

That is hard to fathom


----------



## backcountry

Coal Creek is cranking from today's big storm


----------



## 2full

Now this is what I call a rainstorm !!!
It's been dumping at my house in Cedar. 
My wife's cad is showing highway 14 is closed.


----------



## Vanilla

You all have been getting pounded down there the last couple weeks. That’s much needed, but I hope loss and damage can be mitigated at the same time.


----------



## backcountry

Cedar and Enoch both have problem areas with planning and grading homes for water. I fear there are a lot of home owners struggling with the reality of water entering their homes and lacking flood insurance.


----------



## backcountry

Paragonah



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=375773623919772&id=100044614111417


----------



## colorcountrygunner

My brother was up the mountain during the latest downpour. He sent me a video of a nice, swift river where the road was supposed to be.


----------



## backcountry

This? Cedar has been making the national news a lot with this monsoon I guess:









Severe thunderstorms trigger flash floods to Utah


Flash floods slam Cedar City, Utah, as heavy rains fell on the area.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## colorcountrygunner

An area called shiver creek a little ways to the north of Kolob. Kolob the reservoir, not the other Kolob you have to get hie to go to.


----------



## 2full

I just came back around the face above cedar. I snuck up this am to the cabin. Wet, but not muddy going in . There was 1.5" in my rain gauge this am. 
It started to rain again so I bugged out. 
It is getting very green up on top


----------



## PBH

check out the traffic cameras in Cedar City -- highway 56 / Lund -- RIVERS!

It's a mess today.



http://udottraffic.utah.gov/1_devices/aux17673.jpeg



There is a road here:


http://udottraffic.utah.gov/1_devices/aux17672.jpeg





http://udottraffic.utah.gov/1_devices/aux15012.jpeg


----------



## PBH

2.31 inches! That was in about 15 minutes!!


----------



## 2full

I just got home from the cabin.......
Update: there is 3" in both of my rain gauges at my house. It must have gone nutso while I was gone.


----------



## bowgy

Driving from Parowan to Cedar 2 hours ago, speed was down to 35 mph couldn't see the road for a while, it was scary, worried about getting plowed into from behind.

I was at Brian Head top of chairlift 4 when it started, was pretty slick coming down the ski run road to the parking lot. Had the wipers running pretty steady from Brian Head to Cedar.

Yesterday lightning took out the power to the ski patrol shack, wiring and flexible conduit all burned.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Y'all remember those catastrophic floods I promised?


----------



## backcountry

PBH,

Where do you access information like that?


----------



## 2full

backcountry said:


> PBH,
> 
> Where do you access information like that?


I have the app on my phone and my I Pod. 
Its called: UDOT Traffic. 

I like to check the mountain cameras during the winter as well.


----------



## backcountry

PBH said:


> 2.31 inches! That was in about 15 minutes!!
> 
> View attachment 148720


Does that also provide this? I have the UDOT one downloaded mostly for driving to lakes to ice fish but maybe I'm missing the rain feature.


----------



## 2full

Sorry, I didn't notice the rain totals with it.
Didn't expect to see that.


----------



## PBH

WeatherUnderground: wunderground.com

Choose your location, then open the WunderMap. You'll have a plethora of options to check / uncheck, including "precipitation" which will display the rain gauges.


----------



## backcountry

Thanks PBH.

Hopefully everyone on the forum from Cedar or region fared well yesterday. The damage is saddening. Couple harrowing escapes in the Cedar West basements according to reporting. Our household is fine but I know there are a ton of families sadly facing significant damage but lacking flood insurance.

Wild turn of events here.


----------



## PBH

no problems at my place - except that a couple roping steers decided that the weeds on my side of the fence looked better than those on their side of the fence....


----------



## Catherder

Has any of that Noahesque rain down there helped the fisheries much? Are Minersville or Newcastle looking a bit more encouraging? The greening up of the mountains should help enhance the nutritional plane of the big game herds. 

Glad you Cedar guys came through this OK.


----------



## backcountry

PBH can speak better to the fisheries but the water district is saying the flow is majority mud/silt during these deluges and could ironically be causing as many problems as benefits. I know they've said the amount of fine silt may actually be clogging up our chance of aquifer recharge if directed into the abandoned quarries we are using. I can imagine that much silt could also be problematic for local fisheries like Paragonah, Newcastle, etc in which the storms have pounded the headwaters. 

Minersville surface temp was 72-73F and averaging 14 feet deep on Sunday if my portable fish finder was remotely accurate.


----------



## backcountry

SUU football stadium yesterday



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10159407440099253&id=688479252


----------



## PBH

I haven't seen or heard anything definitive about fisheries. I do know that in the past the water managers at Minersville would shut off the flow during these monsoonal patterns and allow the rain to handle the watering, while conserving the water in the reservoir. I don't know if that is happening right now or not - but if it is, it would certainly be helping things there.


I'm still trying to get the DWR to put some catfish in my pond around my house. so far, no such luck.


----------



## Critter

These type of rainstorms do very little in replacing water in the aquifer. 

You need a slow steady drizzle to soak the ground to get it down to the aquifer instead of running off a few seconds after it hits. Downstream reservoirs will benefit from it but that really isn't where the water is needed when people are pulling from the aquifer upstream from them


----------



## PBH

Critter -- here in Cedar we have numerous "aquifer regeneration" off-channel ponds. When the water is right, they'll divert Coal Creek into the different ponds (gravel pits, ponds, etc.) in an attempt to help recharge the aquifer.
These recent storms have had so much silt load that they are fearful of the silt plugging the ponds.

I don't know why they worry. My well (400') just pumps that silt right back up to the top!


----------



## Critter

I understand what they have but are they actually designed for aquifer regeneration or just flood control ponds? 

I know that in a number of towns that I lived and worked in those type of ponds were lined with something to keep the water in them and not allow it to seep into the ground. 

I need to get back down there one of these days. I worked for the phone company there in the late 70's and would go down there on loan once I left. I know that the last time that I just went through town about 20 years ago I hardly recognized anything.


----------



## Catherder

PBH said:


> I'm still trying to get the DWR to put some catfish in my pond around my house. so far, no such luck.


Pfft, this is Utah. Here, most Utahns just grab a bucket. Especially, cats. They are quite hardy.


----------



## PBH

Critter said:


> I understand what they have but are they actually designed for aquifer regeneration or just flood control ponds?
> 
> I know that in a number of towns that I lived and worked in those type of ponds were lined with something to keep the water in them and not allow it to seep into the ground.


Yes, they truly are created (or used) specifically for aquifer regeneration.

Supporting evidence to above claim: Aquifer Recharge


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Wow, I cant believe how bad it's getting. What a turn around from a few weeks ago. Cedar City declares State of Emergency, Red Cross sets up shelter - News Break


----------



## colorcountrygunner

A friend on the ol Facebook that lives in cross hollows by the iron rangers arena said that 2 homes in the area have been destroyed as their foundations washed away and they sank into the ground. Over 50 homes in the area have extensive damage from the flooding.


----------



## middlefork

Looks like you goat worked! Or did you step up your game?


----------



## backcountry

Water was shooting 3 feet into the air out of the storm drains in videos I saw of that area. 

Without state or federal funds many of these home owners will either be footing the bill themselves or walking away from the homes. I would be shocked if even a handful of people had flood insurance. 

I don't know how many folks pay attention but Realtor.com is now offering a second tool beyond the FEMA maps. It's called Flood Factor and their website is pretty informative and downright intimidating if you live in an area seeing erratic weather patterns like we are here in Cedar. 









Cedar City, Utah | Flood Factor


Past floods, current risks, and future projections based on peer-reviewed research from the world’s leading flood modelers.




floodfactor.com


----------



## backcountry

This is Parowan Canyon just by the cemetery yesterday. I wonder if it hit Yankee hard and blew out the old fire scar or hit closer to town?




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## colorcountrygunner

middlefork said:


> Looks like you goat worked! Or did you step up your game?


Uhhhhh, I deny any all involvement with this now. I hope Governor Cox and everyone who had the brilliant idea to pray are all really happy with themselves now.


----------



## bowgy

backcountry said:


> View attachment 148727
> This is Parowan Canyon just by the cemetery yesterday. I wonder if it hit Yankee hard and blew out the old fire scar or hit closer to town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Wow, what time was that? I must of just missed it, I came down from Brian Head at about 2pm


----------



## Catherder

Son and I went for a hike in the Wasatch today. Was interested in seeing if things have improved up here with the recent (more modest) rain. 

Didn't find any mushrooms, but the rains have improved the greenery and the wildflowers are responding. 









































The game animals were pretty busy munching the fresh grass. This doe was so occupied feeding her face, she allowed a really close approach. The deer do seem to be looking a bit better too. 












Hope we get a few more good storms this week, as forecast, to keep things going in a better direction.


----------



## backcountry

Bowgy,

You probably know the Facebook page owner:


----------



## bowgy

backcountry said:


> Bowgy,
> 
> You probably know the Facebook page owner:
> 
> View attachment 148750


 I just missed it by a couple of hours, I left Brian Head just as it was starting to get slammed. I am not on facebook so I may know the owner but I don't know who it is.


----------



## PBH

that flood risk map shows what happens when you lay asphalt down in a natural drainage (Cody Drive, Cross Hollows Road, Fiddlers Canyon drive....). Looks to me like engineers are failing with flood control systems. I wonder what will happen with future flooding in Fiddler's Canyon where the big new development is going in across from Fiddler's Elementary where the big flood control pond is -- you know, right at the mouth of that big wash....

Ironically, the large culvert on Cross Hollows Road near the Silver Silo plugged, which caused a lot of water to continue down Cross Hollows Road towards highway 56 -- instead of moving it to the flood control pond. That culvert should have been a concrete box culvert -- but costs got in the way....


----------



## backcountry

😬

Cedar hasn't done a great job of mitigating water outside Coal Creek in my humble opinion. I just don't know that particular area well. 

My parents are looking at moving to the area and I've spent considerable time looking at all the maps of places they were interested in. About half were problematic for flood issues in my opinion. 

I'd been looking at the development around Fiddlers with skepticism. 

Really feel sorry for some of these home owners stuck in these situations. I know of at least one realtor who told us property grade is an overblown issue 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## backcountry

bowgy said:


> I just missed it by a couple of hours, I left Brian Head just as it was starting to get slammed. I am not on facebook so I may know the owner but I don't know who it is.


I believe it's the photographer Michael S. He was always floating around up there when I was working in the area years ago.


----------



## bowgy

The whole Fiddlers subdivision is built upon a flood wash basin out of fiddlers canyon. I used to ride my bike up the old flood wash to collect fossils in the canyon when I was a youngster, way before there were any houses, deer herds were in the hundreds back then. When you have to dig out big boulders to build in there you have to remember that they didn't grow there.

They did build a flood control pond at the mouth of the canyon, so it could have possibly been worse.


----------



## backcountry

Best of luck to other Cedar and Enoch folks the next 4 days. 80-90% chance of heavy rain again and clouds sitting over us for 24 hours has me thinking we might be in for Round # (lost track now). I actually bagged up 25 sand bags at the City Yard just in case as a 2-3" rain per hour overhead could feasibly push water into my front doors if the other houses are any indication. Stupid negative graded driveways that were so commonly approved! 

What a weird freaking 18 months.


----------



## PBH

I'm leaving town for a week. Who wants to keep an eye on my place?


----------



## PBH

bowgy said:


> The whole Fiddlers subdivision is built upon a flood wash basin out of fiddlers canyon.
> 
> They did build a flood control pond at the mouth of the canyon, so it could have possibly been worse.


The new development is in the next drainage south:









All those drainages will be sent right down to all the apartments from the elementray to dairy queen...


----------



## backcountry

Depends, how has the stocking and fishing been going in your new lake?


----------



## PBH

doh!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Raining dats and cogs up north finally. By far and away the best storm I have seen so far this year. Almost has me nervous with all the chaos we had down in Cedar City.


----------



## 2full

I only had .35" yesterday at my house in town. But Enoch got nailed again, as well as up the canyon on hwy 14. It was closed again for a bit because of debris.


----------



## backcountry

Finally getting a break this coming week.

I believe Dixie NF lifted it's fire ban because we have gotten so much rain.


----------



## 2full

It's raining hard again on Cedar again right now. Enoch has flooding, and my daughter's house out on Westview is flooding (again). 
Supposed to dry out after tomorrow. 
Hate to say it......but we need a couple dry days.


----------



## backcountry

Our street flashed but we fared fine.

I've lived through many hurricanes and can honestly say I've never seen rain that hard. It's like a microburst of rain. Luckily it only lasted 8-10 minutes over my house. Freaking nuts though.


----------



## Critter

I was driving down I-70 one summer between Crescent Junction and Thompson Springs when up ahead was just a black cloud that looked like a set of drapes coming down onto the freeway. When I pulled into it I couldn't see a thing the water was coming down so hard. There was about 6 inches of water on the roadway and this went on for about a mile. When I came out of it the sun was out and there was no indication of any rain had even happened.


----------



## backcountry

3-4' of water going down roadways in Enoch. Lots of flooded basements.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Spanish Fork is getting a good soaking right now. Cut my recurve shootIng practice short and I was really in a groove, but I dont mind one bit. I'm so **** grateful for this monsoon season I cant even tell you. What a relief! Maybe with a little luck we will get some snow this winter!


----------



## CPAjeff

Lots of rain over here in the Basin!


----------



## Critter

Just think about how much snow your would have if all this moisture was snow 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder

I hope you Cedar guys are staying safe down there and aren't sustaining damage. Watching the footage of that guy that lost his rig in Summit on the news was kind of stunning. Here in Springville, we got a pleasant rain, but nothing heavy at all. Enough to water the garden and lawn. It will suffice.



Do you think PBH will let us fish his new pond?


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Catherder said:


> I hope you Cedar guys are staying safe down there and aren't sustaining damage. Watching the footage of that guy that lost his rig in Summit on the news was kind of stunning. Here in Springville, we got a pleasant rain, but nothing heavy at all. Enough to water the garden and lawn. It will suffice.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think PBH will let us fish his new pond?


I'll bet Winslow sneaks in there and poaches all the big ones before we get around to it.


----------



## backcountry

Estimate is 200 homes with basement damage in Enoch. And that driver on the frontage road in Summit got so lucky. 

Much needed break this week. Hopefully whatever is causing these crazy monsoon moisture levels will dissipate and we can just appreciate "normal" amounts of rain.


----------



## Irish Lad

I was curious if anyone has been out to Quichapa and if so how full is it. It came down hard a few times here in Parowan, but I've seen much worse here.


----------



## 2full

Irish Lad said:


> I was curious if anyone has been out to Quichapa and if so how full is it. It came down hard a few times here in Parowan, but I've seen much worse here.


Looking across the valley from up by the "C" when I come home from the cabin, it has gone from totally dry, up to 1/3 to 1/2 at the most full now.
They try to get most of it to go out into the valley now to get more down in the aquifers.


----------



## Irish Lad

Thanks!


----------



## PBH

Catherder said:


> Do you think PBH will let us fish his new pond?


By the time I got home, everything was dry. I know the saying is that "the foolish man builds his house upon the sand", but so far I'm kind of liking this sandy soil!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Winslow probably already came by and poached all the big fish out of the pbh pond anyway.


----------



## 2full

Irish Lad said:


> I was curious if anyone has been out to Quichapa and if so how full is it. It came down hard a few times here in Parowan, but I've seen much worse here.


I took this picture from above the "C" on the way home from the cabin tonight looking out at Quichapa.
The smoke makes it quite a nice view.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

2full said:


> I took this picture from above the "C" on the way home from the cabin tonight looking out at Quichapa.
> The smoke makes it quite a nice view.
> View attachment 148915


Yep. Great view! Looks a lot like home.


----------



## Irish Lad

2full said:


> I took this picture from above the "C" on the way home from the cabin tonight looking out at Quichapa.
> The smoke makes it quite a nice view.
> View attachment 148915


Great picture!


----------



## PBH

the view of the smoke filled valley isn't great -- it's terrible!


I've had big (mature) toads showing up on my patio at my place. The dog was quite confused with a toad the other night -- she didn't know what to make of it. It's pretty amazing that I can build a house in the middle of desert sagebrush and cactus, and after a few rainstorms I have toads emerging from the ground! 

then there's the kochia and russian thistle....


----------



## 2full

PBH said:


> Then there's the kochia and russian thistle....


Get some Weed Master or some 4 Speed XT. 
They are great weed killers on the tougher weeds to kill and still don't kill grass.


----------



## Irish Lad

PBH said:


> the view of the smoke filled valley isn't great -- it's terrible!
> 
> 
> I've had big (mature) toads showing up on my patio at my place. The dog was quite confused with a toad the other night -- she didn't know what to make of it. It's pretty amazing that I can build a house in the middle of desert sagebrush and cactus, and after a few rainstorms I have toads emerging from the ground!
> 
> then there's the kochia and russian thistle....


The the water in Quichapa is what makes it a great picture to me. I appreciated him taking the time to take it and answering my post about Quichapa.


----------



## PBH

My goodness!! Cedar Mountain getting pounded since about 1am. Coal Creek spiked at over 1100cfs at 3am. I think we'll see some more flooding today....


----------



## CPAjeff

Did CCG sacrifice another goat?!?!

Glad to hear about the rain! I hope the state recovers from this massive drought, but I would be ok if it took a few years of water shortages to help shape a new paradigm of water conservation in this state, and in the West.


----------



## backcountry

That storm was weird. Never heard thunder like that before.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

CPAjeff said:


> Did CCG sacrifice another goat?!?!
> 
> Glad to hear about the rain! I hope the state recovers from this massive drought, but I would be ok if it took a few years of water shortages to help shape a new paradigm of water conservation in this state, and in the West.


🤫


----------



## PBH

sounds like some flooding out near 2300 W and 3000 N (Flying L, Monarch Meadows) -- the Coal Creek canal overflowed it's banks.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Up here in northern Utah we are finally gettinf some GOOD rain. It was raining when I left for work at 530am and it's still raining now it 845. I slept all through the night, but my wife said it stormed all through the night too.


----------



## PBH

backcountry said:


> That storm was weird. Never heard thunder like that before.


I woke up at 1am from the flashing lights. Looking across the valley at Cedar Mountain, it looked like the mountain was a war zone. It was pretty impressive. I watched until about 2am, then fell asleep in time for the phone emergency notice to go off at 3am, and again at 4am.


----------



## Irish Lad

PBH said:


> sounds like some flooding out near 2300 W and 3000 N (Flying L, Monarch Meadows) -- the Coal Creek canal overflowed it's banks.


Thanks for the heads up. I was gonna head over to the DNR on Airport Rd. I'll wait till tomorrow.


----------



## 2full

I just drove by the DNR office. The road is open and fine, but a little muddy.


----------



## Irish Lad

2full said:


> I just drove by the DNR office. The road is open and fine, but a little muddy.


----------



## bowgy

Rained all night at my place, all the fields had standing water, maybe the poor weeds will be able to finally sprout.


----------



## Catherder

The in-laws are fine, but Delta sustained widespread flooding this morning. Can't say I've seen Delta and flooding in the same sentence too many times in my days.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Central getting a little. GOOD to see the MOUTAINS again.


----------



## Irish Lad

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> Central getting a little. GOOD to see the MOUTAINS again.


I didn't get a drop in Parowan.


----------



## backcountry

Just realized it's not thunder I heard last night but boulders rolling down Coal Creek. My entire house is shaking currently.


----------



## backcountry




----------



## Irish Lad

backcountry said:


> Just realized it's not thunder I heard last night but boulders rolling down Coal Creek. My entire house is shaking currently.


How close do you live to the creek?


----------



## backcountry

Our property abuts it


----------



## backcountry

The manmade falls and diversion



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=4525170070855834&id=136831553023063


----------



## PBH

thanks for the photos backcountry -- been wondering how it looked...

that's pretty impressive. Bank full at the mouth of the canyon.

Maybe we can get some catfish out at Rush Lake this fall?


----------



## PBH

Here's one spot that was plugged -- out by the airport heading towards Flying L:


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Wow, Northern Utah is getting absolutely douched on today! The kind of rain you really like to see. Light to medium intensity over a long duration.


----------



## backcountry

One of the plugs, they were working on it all day:









The Woodbury split that sends 40% of the water from Coal creek to Quichipa plugged solid today with boulders as large as 36" in Diameter sending all the... | By Paul Cozzens Iron County Commissioner | Facebook


9.7K views, 74 likes, 0 loves, 29 comments, 113 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Paul Cozzens Iron County Commissioner: The Woodbury split that sends 40% of the water from Coal creek to Quichipa...




fb.watch


----------



## Irish Lad

Steady rain last night in Parowan. Any more flooding in Cedar?


----------



## PBH

Irish Lad said:


> Steady rain last night in Parowan. Any more flooding in Cedar?


Yes -- same areas as yesterday having issues again today -- Gemini Meadows, on the opposite side of the canal from Flying L. I've also heard that Monarch Meadows, further down stream (north) from Flying L had issues last night / this morning.

(who comes up with these names, anyway?? They should use the real names, like "Hunter's Farm")

Until Coal Creek settles down, I think those areas will continue to have some issues.


----------



## backcountry

They got the Woodbury Split unplugged last night but sadly areas still got hit hard. Lady Bug in Cedar took another hit last night. 

Agree with PBH, probably won't stop flooding until tomorrow when forecast dries out. Coal Creek was shaking our house again last night.


----------



## PBH

My daughter works at Ladybug -- they've been shoveling mud for weeks, and now they get to start over again. She's going to be thrilled.


so, the Woodbury Split. Designed to handle _x _amount of water. Not designed to handle any sediment deposition. What was Coal Creek's historic name? That's right: Little Muddy. It's a silt depositing machine. Why are we surprised that the streambed keeps rising??

It's not surprising that some of these recent floods (Cross Hollows?) are the result of development. I would dare say, with the exception of Enoch and their 5" of rain in an hour, that all of these flooded homes are in new neighborhoods. Flying L, Gemini Meadows, and Monarch Meadows were all FEMA flood zones prior to being developed into neighborhoods. The section of land directly north from Monarch, along the same canal, is still listed as flood zone. Cross Hollows is a historic flood channel. Walmart was a flood control pond! . How do developers get these areas removed from flood designation??


----------



## Vanilla

PBH said:


> How do developers get these areas removed from flood designation??


I don’t know the answer to that question, but I’m learning that just because they get an area out of flood designation, doesn’t mean it will remain that way. We’re learning this lesson in Provo right now since FEMA is telling the city our flood control infrastructure is not up to standard, and the city can either upgrade the levees, etc. to the tune of about $80m, or basically everyone west of the freeway will be required to get flood insurance. (Maybe some others too.)


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> I don’t know the answer to that question, but I’m learning that just because they get an area out of flood designation, doesn’t mean it will remain that way. We’re learning this lesson in Provo right now since FEMA is telling the city our flood control infrastructure is not up to standard, and the city can either upgrade the levees, etc. to the tune of about $80m, or basically everyone west of the freeway will be required to get flood insurance. (Maybe some others too.)


Back in my younger days just about all the area west of the freeway between Center St and all the way up to the Lindon boat harbor would be under water at sometime during the year. This was the main reason that the property was mostly farms. Also along 800 South in Orem down off of the bench would flood every year. I'm nor sure if there is still a church on that road but their parking lot used to hold 3 foot of water during the spring run off. 

But in today's world of Having Jordanelle Reservoir to take up a lot of the run off after Deer Creek is filled it is going to take a year like 1983 to get the Provo River to run at full capacity again.


----------



## PBH

Vanilla said:


> I don’t know the answer to that question, but I’m learning that just because they get an area out of flood designation, doesn’t mean it will remain that way.


hmmm.....

So, now I have to wonder if Cedar City and Iron County continue to declare "state of emergency", maybe groups like FEMA will take a closer look, and instead of offering assistance they'll say "those areas should be included in flood zones" and change the designation back, requiring insurance.


Honestly, I feel terrible for the home owners. It isn't their fault. But I am starting to get tired of the city and county governments being run by realtors and developers. That's some bad ju-ju.

They keep telling us to conserve water, and stop watering our lawns because we don't have enough water -- and yet we have about 6 apartment and duplex neighborhoods currently being built around the valley - not to mention how many single-family homes. Our schools are over capacity, with no plans of any new schools being built - and our population is growing like crazy. Ugh.


----------



## taxidermist

I could go on about the development process, floodplain management, storm durations and strength, infrastructure, plan development, and so on, but it is a lengthy and boring conversation. Growth will continue at an alarming rate and the rain events will become less often but with more violent storms. Just as we have been witnessing the last two weeks.


----------



## Critter

When I was working in Price I watched developers just take bulldozers and fill in washes and ravines in order to put homes on level ground. That and rerouting river beds, sooner or later it will come back to haunt them or the new property owners.


----------



## backcountry

They just redid the FEMA maps for Cedar recently so I doubt they'll update them again anytime soon.

The equation of climate change causing more erratic precipitation patterns and development is a nasty one. You fill in enough places with concrete and black top and water finds an unfortunate way to move to lower ground. 

I do wonder if Iron Co. won't be on the hook for the plugged diversions causing so much damage but I'm guessing there is some type of liability protection during such storms.


----------



## bowgy

The county road dept got overwhelmed cleaning out a lot of plugged culverts and fixing roads. Wednesday my wife ran up to the ranch to check it out and the road was okay, so Thursday she and my daughter headed up about mid day and got the jeep stuck in the middle of one of the creek crossings and gave me a call, I jumped in the truck and headed up, I pulled the jeep backwards out of the creek and tried to go through with the F250 and could only make it half way, was a little struggle to back it back out, the creek was full of silt and clay.

I called the county road dept and said I bet you guys don't have anything to do and he just laughed, he said it would be a few days before he could check on that road, I asked him if I could clean it out and he said any help would be appreciated.

We drove home and I took the 4 wheeler up and made it through the creek and up to the ranch and hopped on the old John Deere track loader and drove it down and cleared up the creek crossing then back up to the ranch where I had to clean out a culvert that was plugged and had the creek running down the main road making it a rutted mess.

Now I have to get a dump truck up there and get some more shale gravel on the road.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Been a wet week, huh? Cedar City still taking all the water with about a foot of snow in town and about double that in the mountains


----------



## 2full

Search and Rescue has been up right hand all afternoon/evening getting people out .....
I went up just kicking around about 5. Ran into them before I even got around to the face. They HIGHLY suggested that I don't go any further.  
So I sat there and shot the bull with a couple of them. Pretty soon there was a couple of other trucks stopped that were going to go up, a couple of trucks coming down, and 3 more if the Search and Rescue trucks coming down. 
We had a pretty good Pow Wow !! 

Doesn't.sound good for me getting into my place for a few days. 🙁
I may have to get the snow machines out.


----------



## PBH

15" at Midway (2" water)!


----------

